# iPad reviewer likes it (bite his tongue) better than Kindle...see review below:



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

http://ptech.allthingsd.com/20100331/apple-ipad-review


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Nice review. Although he should have been more clear on the iworks apps, sure it's a 30 dollar suite if you buy all three, but they are sold individually for 10 bucks. So you don't have to buy numbers if you don't need it for example. I think the safari comment about no tabs is a little misleading. From watching the guide on Apples site safari on ipad is very similar to on iphone and ipod touch, you can have more than one window, but there isn't a tab to immediately switch between 2 for instance, instead you see all open windows and choose. But to someone that doesn't understand it may seem that you can only have one window, which isn't the case.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ipad reviews are mixed so far http://forums.macrumors.com/forumdisplay.php?f=137.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I still don't think it's quite there enough for the investment it requires. I also don't understand why everyone keeps comparing it to the Kindle. I have _no doubt_ that the physical experience of leafing through a book, accessing a book, searching a book, highlighting and everything else far surpasses the Kindle. It better or they should just pack it up and go home. But that's not what most people who have a Kindle care about. To me the backlit screen makes this an apples and oranges comparison. They can keep all their bells and whistles. Even if I was at all tempted by the iPad, it would not replace my Kindle for reading. This thing is supposed to be able to do so much, but all we hear is how it's a Kindle killer... maybe people just can't find anything else out there that it surpasses?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I still don't think it's quite there enough for the investment it requires. I also don't understand why everyone keeps comparing it to the Kindle. I have _no doubt_ that the physical experience of leafing through a book, accessing a book, searching a book, highlighting and everything else far surpasses the Kindle. It better or they should just pack it up and go home. But that's not what most people who have a Kindle care about. To me the backlit screen makes this an apples and oranges comparison. They can keep all their bells and whistles. Even if I was at all tempted by the iPad, it would not replace my Kindle for reading. This thing is supposed to be able to do so much, but all we hear is how it's a Kindle killer... maybe people just can't find anything else out there that it surpasses?


I agree, all my computers are Apple and i have an iphone but the ipad does not interest me. For about twice the price of an ipad you can pick up a new imac
with the HD monitor.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22160.0.html

A few other reviews.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> This thing is supposed to be able to do so much, but all we hear is how it's a Kindle killer... maybe people just can't find anything else out there that it surpasses?


It's just media people trying to drive traffic or sell magazines. It doesn't have to make sense.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

redshift1 said:


> I agree, all my computers are Apple and i have an iphone but the ipad does not interest me. For about twice the price of an ipad you can pick up a new imac
> with the HD monitor.


Envisioning myself using an iMac with HD monitor on the subway... 

Betsy


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I can see it replacing a laptop, but certainly not a kindle.  The backlit screen kills it for me, period.  I could see liking it better if you didn't mind the lighted screen though.    

I did not know until reading this article that the ipad does not support flash - how silly is that?!  Apple should know that about half of the websites out there utilize flash!  That surprises me.  

It's cool, and I LOVE Apple products - honestly I'm surprised that I don't have the desire to immediately go out and buy one.  It looks like a giant iphone - which is cool - but by NO means could it ever replace my kindle.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha, some mixed reviews so far.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I strongly suspect that the reviews are going to be 90% positive. The people who bought the IPad this round are the same folks whoa re more likely then not going to by the IToilet when Steve Jobs announces it because he will know how to build a better toilet then every other toilet on the planet and all other toilets should be ashamed to have been used.

(eye roll)


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> This model is the most stripped down version of the IPad. It is the Wifi version with the least amount of memory. The 3G version with different memory options has yet to be released.
> 
> Which means that all the Apple nutjobs are going to go bonkers over the release. A few might be somewhat objective but for the most part this is the crowd that is going to think anything Jobs puts out is the best.


LOL

Actually the one being released on the 3rd is indeed the wi-fi only model BUT as far as memory goes, both the wi-fi only and the 3g are identical.

As to your term "Apple nutjobs", that obviously was a emotionally charged OPINION of people who like Apple products. 
Sorry that you feel so threatened by the fact that some people actually like Apple products, that you need to resort to name calling.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The amount of misinformation on the ipad is astounding. Or maybe it's just their bias is showing.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sugar said:


> LOL
> 
> Actually the one being released on the 3rd is indeed the wi-fi only model BUT as far as memory goes, both the wi-fi only and the 3g are identical.
> 
> ...


Not threatened, impressed with Jobs ability to buy whatever Jobs sells. And more then a bit sick of hearing about Apple and its products. Sight unseen people are willing to believe that the next product is going to be the bestest. There is no objectivity. That always annoys me. It bothered me with the Nook. It bothered me with the IPhone. I tbothered me with the ITouch.

Seriously, I want to know how he makes such a yummy tasting kool aid that a large group of people are willing to drink. It is a bit scary actually.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

LOL with that amount of venom I can't possibly takes those comments seriously.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I personally love to see something coming along like the iPad.  I think they're on the right track and it's got to be a pretty sleek and amazing device, truly.  And this is from someone fed up by Apple and doing my best to avoid their stuff.  I just really think it needs a lot of work to even replace a netbook at this point.  I know there are apps out for it that phones can't handle, but I'd like to be able to install third party software.  I know the 3G/Wifi thing isn't Apple's doing and applies to just about everything out there except Kindles, but I'd really like to see a point where we get internet access like we get electricity.  Sure we have to pay for it at home, but it's free everywhere else.

I'd like to see expandable memory and USB ports (I mean come on... not a single USB port on something that is supposed to be like a laptop?).  Just about everyone out there is trying to make their products work with everything else by giving us universal ports that allow mixing and matching of products we may already have in lieu of the ones they offer.  My netbook isn't limited to the programs from the Acer App Store and only allowed to integrate with other specially made pre-approved Acer Netbook Accessories.  I just don't like the whole "our way or no way" attitude that seems to proliferate Apple products.  It's an amazing device but it could be so much better... but I guess they need to leave off some things so they can add to it next year and get another $800 out of folks (another thing Apple does that annoys me).  Even if it did all of those things though?  It's still not going to replace a Kindle.  Not until they can make a screen that can toggle the backlight on and off.


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Envisioning myself using an iMac with HD monitor on the subway...
> 
> Betsy


All you need is a long extension cord and you'll be fine.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

i wont bite my tongue


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm an Apple 'nutjob' I guess - but I'm not buying the Ipad. Probably won't, ever. I own an Ipod, a MacBook, I will own an Iphone as soon as it switches to Sprint (work phone has to be sprint) - I just honestly think their products _are_ better. Doesn't mean I can't be objective and skeptical when a new Apple product comes out!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> LOL with that amount of venom I can't possibly takes those comments seriously.


Agreed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think the iPad looks awesome, but it would never replace my Kindle. I'd love to have an iPad for the web browsing, as well as the apps, but I have an extremely sentimental attachment to my Kindle because a.) it's wonderful! and b.) my daughter and my husband (persuaded by said daughters) gave it to me for Mother's Day. I'll keep using it until it croaks.  ;-)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I should have posted this before: If your argument solely consists of OMG it's popular so I hate it, then don't expect to be taken seriously. Ipad won't fit everyones needs but a need is not defined by how popular something is.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I should have posted this before: If your argument solely consists of OMG it's popular so I hate it, then don't expect to be taken seriously. Ipad won't fit everyones needs but a need is not defined by how popular something is.


Yea, a little objectivity helps.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I think it it way cool.  I just feel that it it overkill for my current needs...but who knows in the future?  Especially as I become more tech savvy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

From Consumer Reports.Org
http://blogs.consumerreports.org/electronics/ipad/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

redshift1 said:


> All you need is a long extension cord and you'll be fine.


LOL! Shopping for one now....

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The more I read about the iPad, the more I want one.  I have a laptop for work that I always take when I go out of town.  I have been looking at buying a netbook for personal web surfing & stuff - both for around the house & for vacation.  I think the iPad would be great for me: if I have to do heavy computing, I can use the work PC; but for fun, browsing, & e-mail, the iPad would be better.  I do not expect it to replace my Kindle (very portable, great for reading in the sun, one-handed, etc.), having a Kindle app for the iPad is a wonderful option.

I definitely would want the 3G iPad - the no contract connection is what really makes that appealing.  I just returned from a trip to my parent's house & was extremely frustrated at not having wireless internet access.  Also, we often rent beach houses for vacation that don't have internet availability on-site.  

As much as I would love to place my order, I am restraining myself to make sure I have the money in hand first.  Our company gives bonuses to management in mid-April, depending on company & personal performance.  No one received bonuses last year, but we ended this year in good financial position and bonuses are expected.  I'm just afraid that waiting two weeks to place the order will put the expected shipping date much later than "late April."  At least there should be more choices for covers & other accessories by then.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I'm just afraid that waiting two weeks to place the order will put the expected shipping date much later than "late April." At least there should be more choices for covers & other accessories by then.


By May, you would probably add two weeks for the Wifi and 3G delivery, especially if they prove to be super-popular with the crowd. Most people I met kind of scoffed at my Kindle DX until I let them play with it and read books and pdf's.

Also by May, some of the software glitches in the downloadable apps will have been corrected. Remember, all those apps in the iTunes store are currently version 1.00 for the iPad.

Best Wishes!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> ...I'd really like to see a point where we get internet access like we get electricity. Sure we have to pay for it at home, but it's free everywhere else.


wait - what? Electricity isn't free anywhere. Someone is always paying for it. Sure, Starbucks doesn't have a line-item "electricity" fee, but the cost of their electricity is reflected in the cost of those $5 lattes. I'm sure the "free" wifi hotspots I use when I'm out and about are similarly worked into the overhead costs of the businesses which are providing them.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The WiFi and the 64gb 3G are different. the 3G weights 1/10th of a pound more and the features on it are different - to accommodate the 3g. At least this is what I read this morning. 

Oh where oh where can my 3G be...


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

webhill said:


> wait - what? Electricity isn't free anywhere. Someone is always paying for it. Sure, Starbucks doesn't have a line-item "electricity" fee, but the cost of their electricity is reflected in the cost of those $5 lattes. I'm sure the "free" wifi hotspots I use when I'm out and about are similarly worked into the overhead costs of the businesses which are providing them.


Well yes, but that's my point. We are paying for it in buying items and the like, I realize that, but we aren't having to pay some "electricity fee" or join a service with monthly fees to access it. I'd like to see the point where WiFi is pretty much everywhere you see a lamppost and just as accessible. Right now finding a WiFi hotspot is iffy at best and then finding one that's open to public use is even harder. It'd be nice if I could park alongside of the road and download a new album or something without needing a 3/4G connection. I'm sure we'll get to the point where entire cities are "online", but not sure how soon. That was what I was trying to get at, I just put it into too small of a nutshell I guess


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

They had it on REGIS & KELLY this morning.  Kelly couldn't put it down!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

As far as Flash goes, no mobile device supports Flash. It simply doesn't exist. A mobile version of Flash is expected to be released later this year but Apple has already said they won't allow it on any of their mobile devices for security reasons and because it hogs resources. With HTML 5 becoming more and more popular it probably won't be much of an issue.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

sjc said:


> They had it on REGIS & KELLY this morning. Kelly couldn't put it down!!


Yeah I saw that the other morning.They do seem to kind of grab a person's interest.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> As far as Flash goes, no mobile device supports Flash. It simply doesn't exist. A mobile version of Flash is expected to be released later this year but Apple has already said they won't allow it on any of their mobile devices for security reasons and because it hogs resources. With HTML 5 becoming more and more popular it probably won't be much of an issue.


Pretty sure we'll be seeing Flash on Android within the next two months. There was just a big Android 2.1 upgrade across almost all Android based phones and they have that Android based tablet coming out which they tout as having Flash. Of course they touted the Droid as having Flash too and we're still waiting. But my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Well yes, but that's my point. We are paying for it in buying items and the like, I realize that, but we aren't having to pay some "electricity fee" or join a service with monthly fees to access it. I'd like to see the point where WiFi is pretty much everywhere you see a lamppost and just as accessible. Right now finding a WiFi hotspot is iffy at best and then finding one that's open to public use is even harder. It'd be nice if I could park alongside of the road and download a new album or something without needing a 3/4G connection. I'm sure we'll get to the point where entire cities are "online", but not sure how soon. That was what I was trying to get at, I just put it into too small of a nutshell I guess


That would be great.
I had read a month or so ago about a company that was going to try doing "city wide" wifi,granted they were going to start with fairly large metropolitan areas first, but for the life of me I cannot find the article right now.I liked the idea though.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> The people who bought the IPad this round are the same folks whoa re more likely then not going to by the IToilet when Steve Jobs announces it because he will know how to build a better toilet then every other toilet on the planet and all other toilets should be ashamed to have been used.
> 
> (eye roll)


I really can't agree with this. I am far from an AppleFan Boy. I am an early adopter of technology and I like to see how new products can benefit me and those around me. Without early adopters of technology many products would not make it. I am not going to run out an buy an iToilet if Jobs announces one and honestly I am not sure I appreciate the comparison. I am sure you did not mean it to be so derogatory but it did come across that way.

I have an iPad and have been favorably impressed with how a number of it's features will actually be quite useful to me during my work and school. Although some of these features were likely available with the iPhone or iPod Touch, those screens were not effective for my needs due to size.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Don't get me wrong...I'd LOVE an iPad, but don't want to shell out the money right now. I just watched part 1 of Kim Komando's video review of the iPad, and at the end of it, she says she still prefers the Kindle for reading e-books. Just had to share. Here's the link. http://www.tvkim.com/watch/96/kim-on-komand-ipad-review-part-1


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Don't get me wrong...I'd LOVE an iPad, but don't want to shell out the money right now. I just watched part 1 of Kim Komando's video review of the iPad, and at the end of it, she says she still prefers the Kindle for reading e-books. Just had to share. Here's the link. http://www.tvkim.com/watch/96/kim-on-komand-ipad-review-part-1


That's what so wonderful about having options.We can all find something that fits what we are looking for. 

I still have one of my Kindles (the DX) and I might still use it.Time will tell.
I personally prefer reading on my iPhone and Touch, and now my 1st iPad, BUT that is just me.
It definitely isn't for everyone and I enjoy there being options and competition, as no matter what you choose to read on having the ability to choose is wonderful.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It is wonderful that we have so many options, each tailored to specific needs and wants. I am sure I will buy an iPad at some time. Being a techie/nerd, ai'll
have to get my hands on one.


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> Seriously, I want to know how he makes such a yummy tasting kool aid that a large group of people are willing to drink. It is a bit scary actually.


Okay, Steve made me promise nopt to tell anyone, but you forced it out of me. The secret is that Apple makes *beautifully designed products* that *work well*. Argh, now everyone is going to do it! Apple is _doomed!_


----------



## coyote (Feb 24, 2009)

Note to Members: Looking for the Wireless Network Discussion that broke out in this thread? I split it out into its own thread. If you want to continue, you'll have to head over to there.
Betsy



Scheherazade said:


> 'd like to see expandable memory and USB ports (I mean come on... not a single USB port on something that is supposed to be like a laptop?).


The lack of USB ports doesn't bother me that much, as I see the iPad becoming much less mobile when you start hanging things off of it. Besides, most accessories work via bluetooth these days anyhow (keyboards, speakers.) If you really want USB, the Camera Connection Kit gives you a USB port.

What I _do_ want is a forward-facing camera. It's the one thing that disappointed me. A device like this would make a great video chat terminal! (I guess I'll have to upgrade on the next iteration.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

coyote said:


> Note to Members: Looking for the Wireless Network Discussion that broke out in this thread? I split it out into its own thread. If you want to continue, you'll have to head over to there.
> Betsy


Over to where? You didn't give a link or even a hint where to find it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Frankly, in case you didn't get my subtle hints here and in the other thread, I was hoping it would go away.  I figured that anyone who really wanted to find it, would; as you did, NYCKF.  The thread is now locked.

Let's move on and continue to discuss iPads, other devices, and most of all, Kindles!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Shopping for one now....
> 
> Betsy


Hey, have you seen those new wireless extension cords?


----------

